# Gibson ES335 P90 Dot



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just a picture of it that I thought I would post


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

They had one of those at our local music store recently.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

greco said:


> They had one of those at our local music store recently.


I tried it, it was pretty nice and not ridiculously expensive.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

No neck binding? I’m out.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

There is supposedly one out in Leduc: Gibson 2019 ES-335 Dot - P-90 - Vintage Burst - 711106429588


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

It's gorgeous
I like binding but a nicely worn or rolled fretboard is even better


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I came close...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

TimH said:


> No neck binding? I’m out.


It`s a DOT. Basic attributes


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> There is supposedly one out in Leduc: Gibson 2019 ES-335 Dot - P-90 - Vintage Burst - 711106429588


That`s where I pilfered the photo.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> It`s a DOT. Basic attributes


Sure...but since it’s not a historically accurate reproduction anyhow, I don’t care if they used dots or traps or blocks. Personally speaking, I’m not paying Gibson’s asking price for any new guitar that doesn’t have neck binding.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

TimH said:


> Sure...but since it’s not a historically accurate reproduction anyhow, I don’t care if they used dots or traps or blocks. Personally speaking, I’m not paying Gibson’s asking price for any new guitar that doesn’t have neck binding.


Personal preference I guess. Neck and body bindings not important to me.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Personal preference I guess. Neck and body bindings not important to me.


Agreed. But sometimes it just makes all the difference in desirability!

Good:









Not as good:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I really want to try a p90 335. I feel like it would be the perfect blues rock guitar for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@troyhead I actually like that LP. Nice non glossy plain top burst. And give a honey or ice tea burst over a clownburst anytime


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I actually like that LP. Nice non glossy plain top burst. And give a honey or ice tea burst over a clownburst anytime


I agree, I love the plain top honey/tea look. But without the binding it doesn't look quite right. With the binding, it's just right!

Most of the time, I could probably give or take binding on the neck. But on the body I think it can it look just right.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Block inlays or traps = neck binding

Dot inlays = no neck binding (this is one of the 3 reasons I prefer Juniors over Specials, 2 of which are aesthetic).

+1 on a Les Paul Std./Custom needing binding on the body, just looks wrong without it.


----------



## JayP (Dec 20, 2020)

Robert1950 said:


> That`s where I pilfered the photo.


That's where I bought my guitar. I'm guessing it's the same one. Historically accurate or not, it sounds historically amazing. Worth every penny. Got it off Reverb.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

TimH said:


> Sure...but since it’s not a historically accurate reproduction anyhow, I don’t care if they used dots or traps or blocks. Personally speaking, I’m not paying Gibson’s asking price for any new guitar that doesn’t have neck binding.


Go find neck binding on a '58 Gibson 335 Dot. Which year are you looking at for historical accuracy ??

Oh this is a necro thread lol never mind... carry on lol


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

brokentoes said:


> Go find neck binding on a '58 Gibson 335 Dot. Which year are you looking at for historical accuracy ??
> 
> Oh this is a necro thread lol never mind... carry on lol


I wasn’t suggesting this guitar was historically accurate. Why I meant was, if it isn’t accurate, then why keep the binding off? Just so you can call it a 58? Anyhow, even a proper 58 isn’t a guitar I’d buy. Gibson’s need neck binding IMO.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

brokentoes said:


> Go find neck binding on a '58 Gibson 335 Dot. Which year are you looking at for historical accuracy ??
> 
> Oh this is a necro thread lol never mind... carry on lol


Old thread, but I'm still gassing for it.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Old thread, but I'm still gassing for it.


They are beautiful. 

P90's in a dot.

Yes please !!


----------

